# Cirrustwi's Critter Crew



## cirrustwi (Apr 26, 2010)

(So, this might be a little lacking in photos for a bit because my camera seems to have grown legs...:run: )

I'm going to start with the reigning king of the crew, Timothy. He is my 2 year old French Lop.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Dogs*

Harley is my 6 year old Lab/Rottie mix. He's the Official Guardian of Lost Kits. When I was breeding, if a kit managed to find it's way out of the cage, he would find it and keep it warm under his chin until I came to claim it. (He also promptly gave them a bath!)





Jake is my Yorkie. He'll be 6 in July. He's my spoiled rotten, baby boy, and he knows it.





Mack is Jake's brother, he's my Mom's dog. They both live with us. Mack likes to "show his dentures".


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Cats*

Cirrus is such an amazing cat and the old man of the group. He's a Siamese/Himalayan mix I just adore him. In this photo, he was actually watching my snake crawling in the grass.





I'm missing pics of my 3 stripey girls: Shasta, Mischa and Brosia


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Reptiles*

My first reptiles were Bearded Dragons. I have a trio of 2 females and 1 male. They are all just sort of hanging out in this pic. I can't believe I got them all in one!





I have wanted a Veiled Chameleon for so long, but I refused to get one because I believed they were very difficult to keep. Manny is proving me wrong, they still aren't for beginners, but if you keep the conditions right, they are beautiful pets!





Turtles have become one of my biggest passions. They rank up there with rabbits. I absolutely love my turtles, basically all turtles.

This picture is 2 of my Red-Eared Sliders and my Yellow-Belly Slider.





(Missing photos of several turtles...)

The snakes are my most recent pets, but I've had them for over 1 year. I have 3 Ball Pythons. I don't think I'm going to venture into any other snakes, Balls are very doscile. Mine are handled daily and just sort of like to hang out.

In this picture Amaya is mid shed. I was pretty shocked to catch this moment. They typically shed during the night.





Franky is technically my nephew's snake. He wanted one and I sort of fell in love with Amaya, so we brought both home. Franky lives with Amaya because it's just the best arrangement.





(Missing a photo of Malachi, a Cinnamon / Lesser Platinum cross. One day, he is going to make beautiful babies with my friend's Bumblebee.)


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oooommgg I LOVE your yorkie!!! He looks exactly like one of mine!!!! I have 6 Yorkies (one is a yorkie-maltese cross ). 

Love Timothy too- he looks like such a cuddle-bun .

Get that camera fixed! Hehe

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2010)

More please!:thumbup


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 30, 2010)

great crew! you definitely have to find that camera:whistling

edited for typos - my glasses have grown legs too! now where did i leave them ...


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 30, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> great crew! you definitely have to find that camera:whistling


I've given up. I ordered a new on today! LOL I've searched everywhere and sadly, the last place I know I had it was in a bar parking lot. I swear I had it when I got home that night, and I hadn't even really been drinking...


----------



## Amy27 (May 24, 2010)

I hope that new camera comes in soon! You have an adorable crew and we need more pictures.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 8, 2010)

After much thinking, debating and soul searching, I've decided not to expand my bunny family at the moment. It's bitter sweet for me, but I think it's the best decision for now.

Tim has settled into being a single bun and is loving his life. Parts of his personality are emerging that I've never seen before. He was always a little more standoffish then Elliot, but now he's just such a sweet boy. He seems to have the sweetness of a Flemish (or a Holland if you want to stick with the lops) but he has the clownish personality of an E Lop. He's really come out of his shell. (Oh and his litter box habits have become impeccable -- when he's out of his cage, he even uses the cat litter box!) And though, he will always have the tenacity of a French Lop (the Bulldog of the rabbit world) so he won't fear anything, even fireworks, he's so gentle with everything and even lets my turtles climb on him.

I've always loved Timothy to death, but I've found that I love him even more now that he's an only bun.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Looking at this, I'm amazed by how much has changed in my life since the last post. Shortly after that post, I ended up leaving my living situation with my brother and sister-in-law, which should have been a good thing, but...it started a wave of awfulness that eventually turned into an amazingly wonderful thing. I moved in with an ex who wanted to try again, and it seemed to be good, until 2 months later when I found out he had been cheating the entire time, I mean for years. So, I moved out of there, but the only friend who I could stay with rents a house with a no pet policy. We made it work, one friend took my dogs and another my cats, with the caged critters until Christmas at which point the friend who had my dogs couldn't keep them any longer. So, facing living in my car with them, I moved back in with my brother and sister-in-law (which was a really unhealthy situation)with my dogs and cats. My amazing friend Dana took my reptiles. And my fantastic friend Lisa took Tim. 
After 2 months, I moved in with the man who would become my husband. He and I had worked together for years at my 2nd job and he had been suggesting we date off and on for awhile, but it took some convincing. But honestly, we went out one night and have spent 2 days apart since. He is the most amazing person and the best partner and friend. He loves me for me and nothing else. He loves the animals, in fact, the turtles, are now "his" and he puts the rabbits to bed every night.
Tim stayed with Lisa for months and I missed him like crazy, but he was busy meeting the love of his life, Foo. Lisa works with this amazing rescue group called Rabbit Wranglers. They work in conjunction with local shelters, and take in rabbits that are for one reason or another, considered unadoptable. If it is a treatable health condition or a behavioral issue, they get the rabbit the treatment and work it needs and then the shelter finds them a home. If the issue is not treatable, as in Foo's case, someone, usually one of the volunteers, gives that rabbit a forever home and continues to give it all it needs to live life to the fullest. When Lisa told me about Foo, I was really concerned about the EC, but after talking to the founders of this group and doing a bunch a research, I realized, EC is very livable and exposure is so much more common then then most people realize and there are many forms. Foo's has only manifested itself in an eye infection which at this point, has been clear for 19 months and her titre is almost nonexistent. Timothy wouldn't be deterred and jumped a 3 foot gate to be with her, so the love affair was born.
In April, we decided to add another dynamic. I missed having Tim as my baby, so we brought home Raisin in early May. He was just a tiny bundle of fluff and is quite a Momma's boy, although Foo seems to be stealing his heart too. I love her just as much, so I guess I understand.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 16, 2012)

:hugsquish: Missed you! So happy to hear things are working out so well! Looking forward to more updates.  


sas :toast:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 18, 2012)

:wave::wave2:wave2:wave:Hi welcome back.

Great to hear your life is in a great place. Sounds like your hubby is a keeper. Congrats on the marriage.

Susan:bunny18


----------

